# Burn Noticeee :)



## Stephy171 (Jul 9, 2009)

So is anyone as obsessed with this show as i am....... 2 words

*MICHAEL WESTONN*






N
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hmmm he's so freakin hunky i dont even think its his looks... he's such a bad ass ohh and fiona... i love love love this showw!


{so i see threads for other good shows why not burn notice lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




}


----------



## Stephy171 (Jul 11, 2009)

no one likes burn notice???? wtf


----------

